# My overkill driveway machine......



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

This is a rig I built for my driveway and a couple of neighbor widows drives... We live on the highway and our drives are near impossible to do with a truck for various reasons, mine is wide open easy to get into but has a tight circle off to one side, you can't do with a truck, and the main part of it goes straight to the garage, add in the factor of 2 vehicles in the circle, one in front of garage, and two off to the other side in a parking area, trailer, boat and camper parked on that side of the drive as well, there is almost no good place to park a pile of snow. The neighbors drives are longer and skinny hard to get into with a plow truck, and have opened up areas by the garages at the back, can't get truck turned into to plow them then your up against the garage..... One of them is gravel and 2 of our drives have drifting problems sometimes.

I started out with a '92 Wheel Horse 520H, 20hp Onan twin, hydro drive. Last year I modified a $40 auction score Craftsman 46" single stage thrower to fit on the back of the tractor, PTO drive, hydraulic lift. I added lights to see since most of the time when I got home from pushing in the truck it was dark out. Didn't have a way to adjust the chute angle so I reached around and did it by hand. Worked well but was awkward doing it in reverse and reaching around to adjust the chute, and facefulls of snow on frequent occasions. So this year I added an electric wiper motor to rotate the chute for me. Then I had a 42" blade that was laying around, Wheel Horse brand but not for this model tractor. I modified the mounting so it hooked to the tractor, and since the tractor only has one external hydraulic circuit which was already tied up to the blower, I used an electric actuator to raise and lower the plow. But it wasn't wide enough so I extended it to 60". Then I wanted a way to angle it without leaving the seat so I used another electric actuator for that too. Naturally I'd prefer hydraulics but that's pretty expensive and I had most of this stuff laying around and its a lot simpler too. The actuator gives me ability to use down pressure, and the pin that connects it to the plow I cut a slot for it so it can float a little bit too. The blade was already setup with trip springs. I tightened them up to help with the wider blade. Almost too tight now.

Plowing is a lot faster than blowing for the most part, can travel twice as fast going forward, doesn't break your neck, its easy to do the gravel drive with, and no facefuls of snow. If it gets too deep or I hit a drift or wind up with a pile where its not wanted, I turn around and hit it with the blower. Normally wind up using the blower by the entrances where its deep and heavy from the city plows, and where piles aren't wanted as it makes hard to see traffic. This setup works like a charm. I needed more steering traction as it "blade steers" a lot so I used roller chain to make tire chain for front, seems to help quite a bit. I put the duals on to see if I could get more traction with them, haven't got to try it out yet that way. I've ran garden tractors with duals before and traction seemed better than this thing has when pushing snow so I suspicion it'll help, if not i'll take off the outside tires. If it works out well then I may make extensions for the blower but wanted to see how dual tires does first. The tractor handles the thrower great!

The guy I push for has some places with a lot of sidewalks where we would use this tractor in deeper storms but its a hassle having to drag a trailer behind you, most trucks have spreaders on them and such so I'd have to use my vehicle to tow the tractor and go separate. I'm needed more in a plow truck so we use single stage push throwers and shovels for most storms.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats pretty dope.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice little rig you have there,Are the duelies better then chains


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Mike  long time no talk. How ya been? 
it does the job... I miss having a plow truck.... first winter I haven't had my own in 6 or 7 years.. 
I now drive for a friend, we have a Volvo skid steer with 8' Polar King box (box was biggest waste of money ever), a late 80's S10 Jimmy with a Snoway 6' 8" for apartment complex and residentials, a 93 K2500 ex cab short bed 350 auto with 8' Western Conventional with Pro-Wings, Meyer E47 pump w/touchpad (my ride), a 98 K2500 ex cab short bed 350 auto with Meyer tailgate spreader and 8' 2" Boss V, soon getting converted to 9' 2" as the moldboards are bent and need replaced, that's the boss's ride, and a '94 K2500 reg cab long bed with Ice-O-Way stainless V box w/Honda engine, currently fitting it with a hybrid plow, Western Conventional 7' 6" with Meyer Express hoop mount with E47 pump w/toggles... We're not big fans of the Western cable pumps so have switched them all over to Meyer pumps  
Got a few subs that have:
85 Chevy 1/2 ton 4" lift 350 auto reg cab long bed 7' 6" Meyer
94 Chevy K1500 6.5 Turbo Diesel auto reg cab long bed 7' 6" Western Conventional, Buyers tailgate spreader
93 F250 7.3 IDI turbo diesel auto ex cab long bed with an old school Meyer 8' 

Our Westerns we had sandblasted and powder coated this fall and painted the mounts and pumps, all new hardware. The sub's Meyer on the F250 just got sandblasted and painted and new hardware too. Most of the trucks are white or red. Just need to get a bunch of nice looking magnetic signs for the subs trucks and finish getting some of ours lettered. 
We do liquid pre-treat on a few properties, last winter was first year doing it, working well and getting more people switched over, everyone loves it! We have a home built unit for that, with a Honda gas pump and a modified folding ATV spray boom receiver hitch mount, quick disconnects on the pump, take it all in and out of truck quick and easy. Pump hooks to 300 gallon skid totes so we just switch em out with forklift at shop when empty. We get the salt in big bags you pick em up with forklift and pull drawstrings on bottom to dump into V box, and skids of salt for tailgate spreaders. Pretty slick clean operation, no big mess or fuss with having a loader tied up at shop and having big messy outside salt storage. We plan to get some pics posted of all the stuff sometime if we ever get to it. Now would be good just washed everything and no snow in forecast anytime soon 

Sorry for hijacking my own thread LOL


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Is that a 1st gen cummins in the back round?? If it is wanna sell it??


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

maverjohn;1176530 said:


> Nice little rig you have there,Are the duelies better then chains


I try to avoid chains, my drive is blacktop and gets damaged easily, too soft  the neighbors one is combination blacktop/concrete the other is gravel. Chains are hard to beat for traction but I can't do that on my driveway.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

i had the same tractor when i first started mowing and did walks and small drives loved it and it worked really well wish i still had it for walks. looks good by the way


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Mackman;1176537 said:


> Is that a 1st gen cummins in the back round?? If it is wanna sell it??


Yes it is and no you can't have it 

Its the one in my sig, I built from the ground up. '77 crew cab short bed 3/4 ton 360 gasser stretched to long bed, Dana 61 kingpin front, Dana 71 rear with 3.07 gears (from 1st gen non o/d auto truck), 92 sheet metal, 92 dash, column and harness, 92 intercooled VE Cummins, A518 auto o/d, divorced Rockwell T221 T-case, custom driveshafts, custom floorboards, a retro "sleeper" on back, custom leather interior with captain's chairs up front, custom rear heat and a/c, and a mile long list of other goodies....Ranch hand rear bumper, Ramsey winch bumper up front (from 88-98 Chevy, got to extend the sides, license plate covers fairlead opening since i don't have a winch in it) Just need to finish front bumper and do a little body work and paint... frame and drivetrain are all painted as is interior and under hood. Going to be gloss black when I get the money... This is my dream ride been wanting to build it for many many years finally got the chance to and I LOVE THIS TRUCK! No part of this build was done at or by a shop, everything was done here by me with help of a few friends along the way. For the frame stretch it was taken to a friend's home shop as his welder is much much larger than mine. We took a long bed rear frame section and fastened it to the front frame of the crew cab, overlapping the frame rails almost 2', welded and bolted together. Plenty strong. For those who don't know, crew cabs were available either 4x4 short bed or 2wd long or short bed, and were made through 1985, The Cummins wasn't available until late 1988 (89 model year) so this is a full custom built truck, never made from factory. Many others have done this conversion as well but each build is unique in many ways. I run this one on home brew biodiesel as well....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When people ask you what color your truck is what do you tell them LOL


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

No one has asked yet... but when I take a load of scrap in and go across the scales they write "gray blue white dodge" on the ticket.... i've had a few old Dodges that wound up being 1/2 dozen colors before paint, and the scale tickets I always get a kick out of seeing how they describe the truck...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Reminds me of the Johnny Cash song "I got it one piece at a time and it didn't cost me a dime"


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

thatll look good all painted up


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i got a buddy that loves his short bed stepside chevys 73-80 round headlight.

for the last 20+ years every one of his trucks have been multi colored. and i think there might be the 2 doors or fendors that match up or the rest is all random.

if he ever finished a truck and painted it 1 color or a good multi color style 2 tone. we would never know it was him. 

oh ya and nice project truck full custom build.

i did somthing diffrent i took a 88 chevy crew cab long bed and choped it . 4ft 6inch frame behind cab now for 4ft custom flatbed yet to build. and went from 165" wheel base to 132" . thats .5" longer than std cab long bed. the trucks project name is STUBBY xysport

pic #1 8ft bed off. pic #2 cut frame and suspension all moved ahead to shorten the frame.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks guys, K30 I dig the crew cab! I'd do something similar but our old body crew cabs are numbered, not enough of them laying around to bash one off of trees...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

BushHogBoy;1176932 said:


> Thanks guys, K30 I dig the crew cab! I'd do something similar but our old body crew cabs are numbered, not enough of them laying around to bash one off of trees...


ya i was gona save this one. but rockers/ cab corners/ hood/box/coresupport/fenders/doors. na screw it chop cut and beat it. sad part only 47k miles on it. was old nystate dec truck.

if i hadent built it to play this would prob make a hell of a plow rig.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Mine was originally US Air Force truck as many crew cab Dodges were... Usually see more of em from there than civilian issue. But that's ok, always low miles and generally seen less salt and more paint/undercoating. Quite a few old Dodges that got released from the military went straight to fire departments, forestry departments and the like... they use them until the government gives them grants to get newer trucks... Volunteer Fire Department near me has a 71 Dodge W200 crew cab brush truck, in real nice shape... I really want it bad but problem is when they get done with it the government gets it back and it goes to auction from what I'm told that's the process...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

BushHogBoy;1177536 said:


> Mine was originally US Air Force truck as many crew cab Dodges were... Usually see more of em from there than civilian issue. But that's ok, always low miles and generally seen less salt and more paint/undercoating. Quite a few old Dodges that got released from the military went straight to fire departments, forestry departments and the like... they use them until the government gives them grants to get newer trucks... Volunteer Fire Department near me has a 71 Dodge W200 crew cab brush truck, in real nice shape... I really want it bad but problem is when they get done with it the government gets it back and it goes to auction from what I'm told that's the process...


yep boss were i worked sent me a text/pic 1 day. said you want this ?

i said up to 1500 bucks i would go. scored it for 1000 bucks. then picked it up with the shop tow truck at the dec reginal office lot 1hr away . thay do that in ny . everything in the givin region goes to main lot for that area. then 1-2 times a year or so thay do public auction.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice machine!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

K30 sounds like you got a real good deal! It'll be a sweet rig when done (or is it done already?)

Cedar, thanks!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

SUBSCRIBED! I love the tractor, and don't want to miss any action video/pics that you post!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

BushHogBoy;1178369 said:


> K30 sounds like you got a real good deal! It'll be a sweet rig when done (or is it done already?)
> 
> Cedar, thanks!


not done yet. but i got waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much money in it. payuppayup


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have anymore pictures of the build on either your truck or tractor, and more pictures of the down pressure and flow mechanism's on the tractor, and did you make the duel rear adapters yourself? I ask because I am working on a similar project. and I hadn't thought of duel rears.

Thanks,

John

Btw Not to pry but do you have any idea when shes going to get that new coat of paint?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm always amazed at people who can fabricate stuff like that out of random stuff they have lying around. nice set up. talented guy for sure


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks guys, 
Sorry no pics or vids of tractor yet. No snow lately and it wasn't all entirely done like you see it for the few snows we had earlier although I did use it.

John, I don't have pics of the dual wheel adapters nor can i say for a fact that they will indeed be better than singles. Time will tell. I can try to explain how I made the adapters though. 
Don't know when truck can get painted.

Build thread for truck (VERY LONG, skip to page 5 or 6 to pickup where I started on building it into what it is now): http://ramchargercentral.com/mopar-trucks/my-new-to-me-77-crew!-new-vids-1-23-10/

Don't really have a build thread for the tractor but here's a page with more pics and info: http://whtractor.15.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=23890


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I really like your idea of the roller chain on the front tires, never seen or thought of that before!

That old Dodge is pretty awesome too


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks!

The roller chain works good, but it is marring my blacktop. Doesn't seem to hurt it when snow is around but when the drive is dry it leaves small marks. When snow is on the drive the chains don't hurt it. I don't think it would hurt other hard surfaces, my blacktop is real fragile.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Sorry the videos suck its hard to run the tractor with one hand. And the snowthrower vid sucks cuz I wasn't taking a full width bite and had to raise the blower up as it was on gravel... got home from 28 hrs in the plow truck and someone had done my driveway so i only had to touch it up and do my neighbor's drive....


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Here's the vids, click on them to play:


----------

